# Arroyo City Report - 5/20



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Fishing during the previous couple of weeks has been as inconsistent as the weather, largely because of the weather. Whenever we can get the wind to lay down some and the clouds to disappear for a few hours, the fishing has been spectacular. At other times, we are fighting 30 mph winds, no light and dirty water. Generally, we get some level of both in the same day. Also, tides remain very high.

So what do you do? Mornings have been generally nice and we are finding good numbers of tailing fish in the back lakes on the west side including on the west side of Rattlesnake, North Cullens, Widgeon Hole and the finger lakes north of Stovers Point. As the wind picks up during the day the fish seem to be much more active adjacent to deep water. The outside dumps at Cullens and North of Bird Island are good examples.

In general the sand has been very slow with the exception of Port Mansfield, where again, the deep water access seems key. Good numbers of both redfish and trout are there.

Really strong tides driven by both the wind and full moon made night time snook and trout fishing this week outstanding.

One last thing, under the


----------



## LongWRanch (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice work. Diggin that boat.

CW


----------

